# Good bark collars?



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I've used a few before from Petsmart and they're mostly crap. The batteries are expensive, they run out of charge quickly, and the collars are not always dependable, either don't work when they should or zap for no reason. 

I'm looking at getting a couple new ones, looking at either the rechargeable Dogtra YS 300 and 500 (one for a little dog). I like them mostly because they are rechargeable and I already have 2 Dogtra ecollars and have been happy with them. I'm also considering the Tritronics G3, I don't like the fact it needs replacement batteries, but I have seen this collar recommended by a couple people.

Has any one had any experience with either? Good/bad? How do you find their effectiveness and durability?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Years ago, I tried one and never had luck...the old standard, "Shut the &**^# UP!" seems to work...the neighbors also get quiet...:mrgreen:


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought a Sport Dog no bark collar at Petco and it works great. I share your skepticism about Petco garbage, believe me. But Sport Dog is a good brand. I've used a high-end Dogtra and Sport Dog remotes before and the Sport Dog remote is better in some ways. As for the no-bark collar, the Sport Dog works great. It has an adaptive temperament learning feature that I think is outstanding. It also has progressive mode, and preset. It uses both a sound and vibration sensor so the bark is detected by the sound as well as vibration of the dog's vocal chords, so another dog's bark won't set it off. The bottom line is it works. My dog was starting to bark at every noise or passerby whenever he was in the back yard. Whenever he did I redirected his attention to something else. I think it was pretty clear to him that I was discouraging that kind of barking. However, my discouragements were ineffective when I wasn't home. I got the collar, put it on and if he barked I was there to offer discouragement at the same time as he received the correction from the collar. Following that he quickly learned not to bark when the collar is on. I also use a "no bark" command to initiate those periods of time when the collar is on and barking is undesired. With the collar off, he shows no conflict with barking on cue. If your dog is mature enough that you've developed good communication with the dog, the collar can work effectively. I prefer it to using a remote for the same purpose because the timing and consistency is always perfect and of course it works even when I'm not home.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Bart, I don't remember seeing those, does look interesting. It's actually more expensive then the Dogtra models.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

The dogtra's are cheaper than the tritronics. I have not tried the dogtra but I think I will be soon. I have a couple of the tritronics and they work great. One just stopped working a month ago and I am still debating with them about who should pay for it. The thing was 2 months past there one year warranty and it stopped working. If I am going to pay that kind of money I expect it to last a lot longer.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I have Tritronics bark limiters, I like them. They work for whining too and lets you know how many times it went off.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

They sell Tritronics bark collars at Bass Pro. They are a little more money than online but you save the shipping.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> The dogtra's are cheaper than the tritronics. I have not tried the dogtra but I think I will be soon. I have a couple of the tritronics and they work great. One just stopped working a month ago and I am still debating with them about who should pay for it. The thing was 2 months past there one year warranty and it stopped working. If I am going to pay that kind of money I expect it to last a lot longer.


I tried them all and by far the Tri-Tronics is the best and strongest in my opinion. The battery inside the unit lasts damn near a year or so. 

Have you tried changing the battery? I knew someone that threw one out because it went dead and he didn't know he could change the battery for like 6$


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

TriTronics vote here too. I've had my dogs chew them off each other, but other than that, they held up great and worked very well. Battery lasts a very long time, when the dog is not moving or aslesp the collar shuts down, conserving power. As far as battery vs rechargeable, it's a lot faster to swich out a battery than to wait for the collar to charge (all the while the little turd is barking his head off in the kennel).


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> TriTronics vote here too. I've had my dogs chew them off each other, but other than that, they held up great and worked very well. Battery lasts a very long time, when the dog is not moving or aslesp the collar shuts down, conserving power. As far as battery vs rechargeable, it's a lot faster to swich out a battery than to wait for the collar to charge (all the while the little turd is barking his head off in the kennel).


Had two Dogtra's HATED THEM, batteries recharging sucked! Gave them away.....

Innoteck and Sportdog, dogs just got stronger with them, TT they SHUT UP!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Leslie which Tritronics model do you have? BassPro doesn't have any Tritronics on their website. 

I can plan to recharge a battery, the dogs aren't going to be wearing them 24/7. Going out to the store and looking for a battery is a much bigger PIA. 

The shitty ones I've had I think have all been Petsafe, I've bought and changed batteries in them, they die in weeks or the light works but the collar doesn't respond. I don't have patience for shitty products. What I want is something that will work like it's supposed to. 

All of you voting for TT, is this the collar you have?
http://www.tritronics.com/bark-limiter-g3.html

If it also works on sqeeking and whining I will be in bark collar heaven!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my dogs would let out one snarly yelp then bark right through the Dogtra when he was fence fighting.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Marta, my newer ones are the Barklimiter G3 and I bought a couple of them at Bass pro. K9 Dynamics has them if you want to order online, the shipping is very fast. www.k-9dynamics.com


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

The batteries last a long time. I think the first time I replaced a battery was a year after I got it and you can get a replacement battery at Canadian Tire. It was about $20 though but they last long so I don't think that's too bad.


----------

